# The new Walther Q4 Carry...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of Walther, but the all steel Q4 Carry looks sort of interesting. IMHO Walther firearms are vastly overrated. Walther is owned by Umarex, a BB Gun manufacturer. As for their architecture, some of the ugliest pistols on the market, with overrated triggers. But, the all steel Q4 may be an exception.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I haven't seen a plastic fantastic that wasn't just plain butt ugly !!!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

wirenut said:


> I haven't seen a plastic fantastic that wasn't just plain butt ugly !!!


Well said, but the Q4 is all steel. I would like to examine one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the Q5 has already been out a while. But this smaller one is interesting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slugo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Walther, but the all steel Q4 Carry looks sort of interesting. IMHO Walther firearms are vastly overrated. Walther is owned by Umarex, a BB Gun manufacturer. As for their architecture, some of the ugliest pistols on the market, with overrated triggers. But, the all steel Q4 may be an exception.
> View attachment 18118


It has that Hi-Point appeal without the low price. Makes my Glocks look like works of art!

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

The real turnoff is, Walther is owned by Umarex a BB gun company. Give me a Glock anyday of the week.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

While Walther is owned by Umarex as a parent company, the products that are still under Walther control in Ulm, are very high quality.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at a Q5 yesterday and almost bought one. But passed. Many online reviews of the Q5 complained about the back edge of the grip having a rough edge that irritates the thumb joint of the right hand. I looked at it in person and could see how that would happen.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Slugo said:


> The real turnoff is, Walther is owned by Umarex a BB gun company. Give me a Glock anyday of the week.


Well, I am into airgunning too, and some of Umarex products are not that bad...air gun stuff that is.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Here are three of my UMAREX C02 BB guns!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Slugo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Walther, but the all steel Q4 Carry looks sort of interesting. IMHO Walther firearms are vastly overrated. Walther is owned by Umarex, a BB Gun manufacturer. As for their architecture, some of the ugliest pistols on the market, with overrated triggers. But, the all steel Q4 may be an exception.


Umarex has been their parent company since 1993, however, Walther pistols and airguns have been produced in Germany by the Carl Walther GmbH Sportwaffen of Ulm for the past 100 years. The P-38, PPK, PPQ, P99, PPS, to name a very few, were and are very high quality pistols designed and manufactured in Germany. I guess your reasoning is, if they make bb air guns, that can't produce high quality firearms?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Umarex has been their parent company since 1993, however, Walther pistols and airguns have been produced in Germany by the Carl Walther GmbH Sportwaffen of Ulm for the past 100 years. The P-38, PPK, PPQ, P99, to name a very few, were and are very high quality pistols designed and manufactured in Germany. I guess your reasoning is, if they make bb air guns, that can't produce high quality firearms?


Sorry, Bud. I have owned a few Walther 9mm pistols. Maybe with the exception of the PPQ, the rest of the line are average pistols compared to many others. Also, I'm unaware of any police, military, special forces, etc. using any Walther firearms. If Walther was my only choice, I would go back to revolvers!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slugo said:


> Sorry, Bud. I have owned a few Walther 9mm pistols. Maybe with the exception of the PPQ, the rest of the line are average pistols compared to many others. Also, I'm unaware of any police, military, special forces, etc. using any Walther firearms. If Walther was my only choice, I would go back to revolvers!


The P99 A/S is an awesome pistol. It has been used by the police in many areas in Europe, and some variant of it is still used in some areas in Europe by law enforcement. They have some variants there that they do not sell in the USA (basically, a P99 with the PPQ grip).

The P99 is my favorite Walther of all time, and I WISH they would make that in a steel frame (but, it's never gonna happen)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The.P99 and PPQ series pistols have been consistent in maintaining high quality. Both have seen extensive police use. 

however, I understand the concerns about the parent company involvement. 

Walther has shown a vulnerability to getting their reputation screwed by company mergers and product involvement. The S&W involvement with the PPK and SW99 version of the P99 were not beneficial to the reputations of those products. The early Walther P22 seemed to have had too much UMAREX involvement and there were lots of documented problems with some of the Walther/Uamarex collaboration rimfire guns. 

Walther continues to do quite well on the stuff they keep other fingers out of.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The.P99 and PPQ series pistols have been consistent in maintaining high quality. Both have seen extensive police use.
> 
> however, I understand the concerns about the parent company involvement.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your excellent response.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Slugo said:


> Thank you for your excellent response.


My pleasure. I own several brands of firearms. There are some I refuse to buy still, or at least remain wary of.

I also don't hold any loyalty to any brand. Most manufacturers have shown an ability somewhere along the line to release some real turds into the market. Outside corporate ownerships of many of these companies seems to be a frequent contributor to problems, when that design or marketing by committee comes into play.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SSGN_Doc said:


> My pleasure. I own several brands of firearms. There are some I refuse to buy still, or at least remain wary of.
> 
> I also don't hold any loyalty to any brand. Most manufacturers have shown an ability somewhere along the line to release some real turds into the market. Outside corporate ownerships of many of these companies seems to be a frequent contributor to problems, when that design or marketing by committee comes into play.


Or even worse yet, money hungry hedge fund groups that literally suck a firearm corporation dry of re-investment capital for profit w/o an inkling of knowledge of firearm manufacturing.


----------



## esmith1721 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slugo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Walther, but the all steel Q4 Carry looks sort of interesting. IMHO Walther firearms are vastly overrated. Walther is owned by Umarex, a BB Gun manufacturer. As for their architecture, some of the ugliest pistols on the market, with overrated triggers. But, the all steel Q4 may be an exception.
> View attachment 18118


The best shooting striker fired handgun that I've had the pleasure to shoot. Its heavy for a carry gun, but makes up for it in accuracy and controllability. Only thing I didn't care for was the cost. One of the outstanding handguns on the market today, striker or hammer fired.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

esmith1721 said:


> The best shooting striker fired handgun that I've had the pleasure to shoot. Its heavy for a carry gun, but makes up for it in accuracy and controllability. Only thing I didn't care for was the cost. One of the outstanding handguns on the market today, striker or hammer fired.


An outstanding handgun is an understatement.

I've got one and the machining, fit finish and quality of this pistol are second to none. That's what you're paying for. At around $1,350 retail it's every bit as good as my Wilson EDC X9 that sells for around $2,800. I'd consider the Q4 a bargain. Indeed it's the best shooting striker fired handgun on the market today along with the Q5.

My only complaint is the plastic trigger, not that there's anything inherently wrong with it. I just don't like the feel of a plastic trigger. I swapped mine out for an Overwatch Precision trigger. However at $200 they're not cheap. For aesthetics I'd love to have some nice wood grips for this pistol. I've looked but there aren't any available. Lok grips is the only company as far as I know that makes aftermarket grips for this pistol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> While Walther is owned by Umarex as a parent company, the products that are still under Walther control in Ulm, are very high quality.


I was gonna say, cause I've had my eye on the canik or walther with the decocker ,as you know, lol.
Just called, Florida gun exchange none of the da caniks,
Lots of ammo 40$ 9 mm


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> An outstanding handgun is an understatement.
> 
> I've got one and the machining, fit finish and quality of this pistol are second to none. That's what you're paying for. At around $1,350 retail it's every bit as good as my Wilson EDC X9 that sells for around $2,800. I'd consider the Q4 a bargain. Indeed it's the best shooting striker fired handgun on the market today along with the Q5.
> 
> ...


What are the markings referring to ( origin) it's build ?
Beautiful guns


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> What are the markings referring to ( origin) it's build ?
> Beautiful guns


It's made in Germany. CARL WALTHER ULM/DO GERMANY


----------

